# Woodworking work bench ???



## Young347 (Apr 21, 2016)

I know this isn't the place but can someone identify the woods used on this woodworking workbench I am looking to buy ???? I don't junk it is great but I know he vises cost just about as much as I am going to pay /trade for it any info would be great..


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

This looks like a very good workbench. The base is made of Pine. I cannot tell from the picture if the top is Pine or another wood. 
Looks to be heavy duty.


----------



## Young347 (Apr 21, 2016)

Ya I think I am going to get it then make me another one later and use the vises off it they are real record 52D made in England with quick release so regardless I'll get long term use out of it. The top looks like like a tighter grain I'll take some closer pics when I get it.


----------



## jessesnowden (Mar 15, 2015)

Where in the world are you? Looks like douglas fir to me. But I'm in the pacific north west where it is most common. It shouldn't matter to terribly much if it's one type of utility grade softwood or another, I don't think. Hemlock, fir, pine, in a work bench should behave about the same. Sweet vises!


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

The top might be maple--that is a common wood for bench tops---and has a tight grain---
That looks like a useful bench---with good vises.


----------



## jessesnowden (Mar 15, 2015)

Easy way to tell if the top is maple is the "lace" you see on quartersawn surfaces.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The bench appears to be common construction pine with the legs being made out of western cedar.


----------



## Young347 (Apr 21, 2016)

Ya I don't think the workbench itself is anything nice but it will work and I'll robe the vices off when I make me a new workbench and turn this bench into something else table for my planer or miter saw or something lol thnx for the feed back


----------



## Gary Tucker (May 23, 2008)

The lacy wood picture is quarter sawn sycamore.


----------



## jessesnowden (Mar 15, 2015)

Really?? I searched for quarter sawn maple and that was one of the first results. But you can never trust google searches for stuff like that...


----------



## Gary Tucker (May 23, 2008)

http://www.tucksturkeycalls.com/i//tn_DSC01674.JPG


----------

